# Lidl Battery charger



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't know if anyone is interested but they are on offer again on thursday -- 3 stage similar to CTEK but one third price :thumb:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20081106.p.Battery_Charger.ar8 
terry


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Is this one of those multi-stage chargers that charges the battery and then switches to a float charge so you can leave it on all Winter? Like the Optimate.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi bigles YES :lol: Brill for the money   
terry


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have both-a C-Tek and a Lidl one. There really is NO difference between the two! (Both equally effective. I have revived at least one battery from the dead using these!)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm normally a big fan of these Lidl bargains but I have to say that having bought one of these chargers a year or so ago I'm distinctly underwhelmed. 8O 

I have C-Tek and an Optimate and my Lidl charger won't hold a candle to either of them. Don't ask me why, perhaps I got a duff one but I find the Lidl charger consistently under-charges. A battery at float voltage on the Lidl will consistently charge for a considerable time if swapped to either of the other chargers but never the other way around.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't see from the Lidl description what Amp Hr batteries it can cope with.

My C-TEK 3600 can handle batteries up to 120Ah, but there are some models which only perform up to 90Ah.

I've just had to change my car battery - it was manufactured in 1995 and has been in the vehicle all its life !!! (SAAB - Varta). Even the C-tek couldn't revive it - not surprising ! I don't expect the new one will last 13 years.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: Hi it says in the booklet will charge any rechargeable battery from 1.2 ah to 120 ah ==electrolyte solution or gel -- put ths at 13 quid to the c tec at 45 quid ish to do the same job ?If you are loaded then buy the c tec or if more prudish go for the same spec, tronic. :lol: 
terry
For all teckies out there I am going to try and scan page booklet but do not know if it will be readable as attachment :lol:


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

I had an Oxford Optimiser, this LIDL one seems to be quite similar, and at that price it's worth a try. So I'll be getting one, assuming there's any left by the time I get there!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I wanted one of those about three years ago but they didn't have any so I bought a Ctek. This is excellent. I then bought a Tronic from Lidl a year later and this is excellent too especially considering the price.


The only difference that I have noticed ( because I had them both on at the same time ) is that when the mains power restored after a cut, I had to reset the Tronic because it stayed off but the Ctek stayed set to the mode selected.

Harvey


----------

